

Open Astrophysics Bookshelf - antognini
http://open-astrophysics-bookshelf.github.io/

======
SpaceManNabs
Amazing. The hydrodynamics text is very clear and concise. The stellar physics
seems to be a short summary of Stellar Structure and Evolution, 2nd. Edition
(by R. Kippenhahn, A. Weigert, and A. Weiss).

